# When does "up" stop???



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I measured him today because he is looking mighty tall. He will be 8 months Feb 3rd. He is 27" and 80 pounds. His legs are still thick and "knuckly" Child is almost 12


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

And I thought @konathegsd was tall!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My puppy hasn't increased in height since she was 9 months, but I'm sure there's a wide variation, so who knows when your pup will stop...

I love seeing pictures of kids with their dogs!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Well, his dad (link in siggy) is a big boy..I'd put him at 25in, but 90 pounds or so. I don't know how tall his dam is I did not meet her. I do know she sat at 75 pounds. He looks like his dam. Maybe he had a tall mom lol


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

My friend who is a handler and who helped me get him came over today and was like "he is freakishly tall" and was like...yeah? lol So I took a ruler, had him stand and marked the wall from top of withers (shoulder bone right?) and I also marked on my yoga pants where his shoulder came up to on me (they are only yoga pants and I am working from home) came up with 27" both ways. ((shrug))


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

*When does &quot;up&quot; stop???*

I know my girl stopped with height growth around the 7-8 month mark. She’s been 26” at the shoulder since. 

It’s possible your boy has something going on with growth hormones that could keep him growing far longer than the average pup if he doesn’t come from a background of consistently large dogs. One of my good friends had a Golden that weighed 110 and was 28” - 29” at the shoulder. He was the runt of the litter and all of his litter mates were normal in size at adulthood. He lived a great long life, but struggled with arthritis at the end. I would definitely be proactive now and make sure he gets lots of healthy, high quality food and joint supplements to keep those joints nice and limber and healthy as he continues to grow. 

He’s so handsome


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just want to caution you for putting up kid's pictures on the web.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He is on a balanced raw diet. He is also nice and lean. Will definitely keep an eye on it. I think Ill find out how tall his mom is too. Give me an idea what to expect and what is...odd for his lines.

Wolfy, I hear you. I only ever put my own kids up, and between activities and everything these kids are up everywhere anyway. I just focus on teaching her safety, and I test her on it. I run a women's self defense/firearms training outfit and she helps me do a lot of classes.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Generally, they are finished growing by 9 months. Some may take a full year to reach maximum height, but that's rare.

It's in the genome - knew someone with a purebred American lines dog, and he was 28"! My first GSD was a female that was 26" tall, and one of my current females is 25"


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Is it true that the big wrist knuckles indicate height is still coming?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, because that means the growth plate in the bone is still open!

You can cleary see it on Eska's puppy picture in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/730346-eska-conformation-photos.html (front leg, just above the pastern.)


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah...those thingies lol. Oh boy. I mean I don't mind a tall dog, just want to make sure he has good strong structure and not too much stress on those bones and joints. So his "withers" is the top of his shoulder bone, right?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Armistice said:


> And I thought @konathegsd was tall!


Now this is tall! Haha he’s huge for 8 months


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm freaking out now lolol..like "pituitary issue???" I had him stand then used a ruler across his ..shoulder bones and made a mark on the wall. Did that 3 times for consistency. was at most 1/8 of a difference up and down each time. Picked middle, got 27". Then made a mark on my pants with a pen as he stood still next to me. 27in again. Plus his topline is visibly higher than my 24" bar stool chairs when he walks by them.

8 months tomorrow..I'm hoping if he is still growing taller it is like 1/2 in more at most. No Pano great mobility. Nice lean 80 pounds even now. Can feel his ribs ok. 

This was like 3 weeks ago or so:


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

I am going to measure my boy when I get home, where do you measure?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> Now this is tall! Haha he’s huge for 8 months


How tall is Kona? Beautiful markings btw.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Teeny83 said:


> I am going to measure my boy when I get home, where do you measure?


At the withers. It's the top of the shoulder

https://www.louisdonald.com/uploads/2/7/3/7/27379747/1176951.png?758


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Your pup shares some of my boy's lines. Gunny's grandsire on his dad's side is Hoky Va-Pe. He also goes back to a dog from the Nike litter. Gunny's dad, Dyson, is around 78lbs working weight. But Gunny has 2 half brothers from a another female that are around 90lbs. Gunny will be 7 months on the 4th and is around 25" tall and 75ish lbs, and kept on the lean side.. Think there is some definite genetics going on here!!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

OP, does he always stand with his back legs like that?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

dogbyte said:


> Your pup shares some of my boy's lines. Gunny's grandsire on his dad's side is Hoky Va-Pe. He also goes back to a dog from the Nike litter. Gunny's dad, Dyson, is around 78lbs working weight. But Gunny has 2 half brothers from a another female that are around 90lbs. Gunny will be 7 months on the 4th and is around 25" tall and 75ish lbs, and kept on the lean side.. Think there is some definite genetics going on here!!!


Cool! I have been meaning to ask about his pedigree in general  



MineAreWorkingline said:


> OP, does he always stand with his back legs like that?


No, not at all, he was turning in circles around me as I was trying to take these pics a few weeks ago. We have since learned the "stand" command. Need to take more pics.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a post here where I asked about Gunny's pedigree, as I know West German working lines (older ones) but nothing about the DDR/Czech lines. Got some insight into his lines. This is Gunny a week ago.ww.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeding.result?father=1952478&mother=2495728 I don't know if this link will work. I did this on the Pedigree Data base site and I suck at some of this copy/paste stuff. His sire is Dyson Benax and mom is Britny Irit Bohemia.


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

My husband helped me measure Diesel tonight, he just doesn't sit still very well. He is 6 months and is 26in.

His dad was 95lbs and mom 87lbs


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

dogbyte said:


> I have a post here where I asked about Gunny's pedigree, as I know West German working lines (older ones) but nothing about the DDR/Czech lines. Got some insight into his lines. This is Gunny a week ago.ww.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeding.result?father=1952478&mother=2495728 I don't know if this link will work. I did this on the Pedigree Data base site and I suck at some of this copy/paste stuff. His sire is Dyson Benax and mom is Britny Irit Bohemia.


Dogbyte, I fixed your link (you were missing a 'w') and made it live: Litter from Dyson Benax and Britny Irit Bohemia

These are very strong, serious working dogs in this litter. To give you an idea, here's a video of Tyson doing bitework:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

That will do it.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the input! Gunny looks awesome. And I love the King Charles peeking out from behind Diesel lol 

I think he got taller  And is going through "body is growing faster than head stage" lol His legs look less knobby suddenly this week. More mature looking. His OB is going spectacular. He did get nervous walking into a ring for a group class, and was barking at the other dogs. Have not seen it before, or since. ((shrugs)) We go to Lowes, Petco, park on a daily basis.He had his best outing ever at Lowes the other day. All the people asking to pet him he "regarded" but stayed focused on me. No problem with big carts with lumber rolling by, crowded aisles. Super star! 

His hips are a little loosy goosy sometimes when he sits? Other than that his gait looks great..I have to keep him from jumping on stuff too much. He springs RIGHT up onto my daughter's 4ft loft bed if I am not right there. And hangs out with her and her stuffed animals lol She reads Judy Blume to him. Uh...yep lol

I finally got him a nice new Herm Springer collar with the fast clip (my arthritic fingers cant deal anymore). The one in the pic is one of TWO super lousy knockoffs I got from 2 different Amazon sellers. Got the good one from Active Dogs.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> Dogbyte, I fixed your link (you were missing a 'w') and made it live: Litter from Dyson Benax and Britny Irit Bohemia
> 
> These are very strong, serious working dogs in this litter. To give you an idea, here's a video of Tyson doing bitework: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UcOUq67ebs


And...WOW!


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

Teeny83 said:


> My husband helped me measure Diesel tonight, he just doesn't sit still very well. He is 6 months and is 26in.
> 
> His dad was 95lbs and mom 87lbs


I love the photo bomb. And gorgeous pup.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I am still P.O.d at my former tenant who walked off with my easy clip Herm Springer! They really are the best!

But whatever type of prong you have, you should have it safety clipped to the flat collar, in case it accidentally comes open. I think I see a double-ended brass clip in your photo that you're using to do exactly that, but just wanted to make sure!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh yes, I usually use backup. Even though I don't need it as his recall is great and he doesn't give chase or anything like that. Always better to have it and not need it...then to need it and not have it lol. At 8 months old I know that weirdness and brandy new behaviors can rear its head still.


----------

